# Display de caracteres LCD 16X4 Seiko C216005



## fvillafa (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola,
recién compre este display de carateres Seiko instruments inc. 
con el número C216005 de 16x4 (carateres x filas) 
y no se cómo se debe hacer la conexión.
(La idea es utilizarlo en un sistema basado en el microprocesador Z80)

En la tienda pregunte por la documentación pero no la tienen, sin embargo
había leído que "todos" se manejan de manera similar:
tres pines para la alimentación y el control de contraste
tres pines para las señales RS, R/W y E
ocho pines bus de datos
y ocasionalmente 2 pines para los Led de iluminación (backlight)
total 14 ó 16 pines...

El problema es que este módulo tiene 23 pines enumerados de derecha a izquierda.

http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=siic216005wz6.jpg

Aquí se puede ver el número del display:

http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=siic216005reversoks8.jpg
(Nota: SII <=> Seiko Instruments Inc.)

Si alguien tiene información sobre éste display le agradezco la ayuda.

He agotado la búsqueda en google, entré a la página de Seiko pero aparecen otros modelos,
también me topé con esta pagina que tiene información de muchos modelos (pero no el mio)
por si acaso alguien requiere esa infromación:

http://www.eio.com/datashet.htm

saludos.


----------



## fvillafa (Ago 24, 2006)

Me responderé yo mismo 

Este display no es de uso comercial si no que es mandado a hacer...
lo fabrica Seiko Instruments Inc. preguntando por allá solo me dieron la asignación de pines
que no es la usual (16 pines):
PIN   señal
23    RS
22    R/W
21    E
20    DB0
19    DB1
18    DB2
17    DB3
16    DB4
15    DB5
14    DB6
13    DB7
12    NC
11    NC
10    NC
  9    GND
  8    VCC
  7    IND1
  6    IND2
  5    IND3
  4    IND4
  3    COM
  2    EL_AC
  1    EL_RTN

Los pines INDX son para 4 indicadores en el display, mientras que EL_AC y EL_RTN
entiendo que son para la iluminación que es del tipo electruluminicente la cual requiere
de una tensión alterna del orden de los 100v. Esta tensión se puede obtener usando uno de
estos circuitos:
SP4422A

D305

aqui se ve funcionando en Linux!!   utilizando lcd4linux

http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=displaylinuxde4.jpg


----------



## cesar_iec (Sep 11, 2006)

hola, me compre la lcd c216005 pero no se encuentra ningun manual o algun documento al respecto. 

  y quiero saber si funcionara simplemente conectando los pines de siempre E,RS,R/W y los datos...  y la alimentacion es de 5v???

  Gracias!!!


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

cesar_iec dijo:
			
		

> hola, me compre la lcd c216005 pero no se encuentra ningun manual o algun documento al respecto.
> 
> y quiero saber si funcionara simplemente conectando los pines de siempre E,RS,R/W y los datos...  y la alimentacion es de 5v???
> 
> Gracias!!!



Amigo, si tiene ese pinout es muy probable que sea un LCD compatible con hitachi.

En ese caso, se alimentan con 5V.

De todas formas, yo que tu pregunto en el lugar donde lo adquiriste.

Tal vez ese código que tu mencionas sea un part number o código interno y no el modelo de LCD.  

Saludos


----------



## fvillafa (Sep 11, 2006)

En efecto, este módulo esta basado en el CI de Hitachi HD44780 así que los códigos de
instrucciones es el mismo que los módulos comerciales, el voltaje de alimentación es de
5vcd. Yo no he probado la iluminación trasera (backlight) porque por lo visto usa
 electroluminicencia y no estoy seguro de cuál debe ser la tensión alterna de alimentación.

Aquí coloco un enlace de la hoja técnica del HD44780.

Suerte!


----------



## maunix (Sep 11, 2006)

fvillafa dijo:
			
		

> En efecto, este módulo esta basado en el CI de Hitachi HD44780 así que los códigos de
> instrucciones es el mismo que los módulos comerciales, el voltaje de alimentación es de
> 5vcd. Yo no he probado la iluminación trasera (backlight) porque por lo visto usa
> electroluminicencia y no estoy seguro de cuál debe ser la tensión alterna de alimentación.
> ...



El backlight gralmente se alimenta con 4.2V.  Esto lo puedes lograr con los 5V y un diodo en serie, obteniendo así unos 4.3 a 4.2V .  Así de simple.

Saludos


----------

